# Sind Rasurbo Netzteile gut?



## SLIKX (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo ich baue mir gerade ein neuen PC zusammen und bin vor der Frage:WAS FÜR EIN NT??.
Das Rasurbo finde ich Preislich sehr attraktiv und hat auch genügend Leistung.
Ich weiß jedoch nicht ob es ein 650w oder 750w werden soll.klick mich
meine Teile:GTX285
                       Phenom II 940BE  
das müssten eigendlich die wichtigsten Teile sein.
THX


----------



## Snake7 (22. Januar 2009)

Nichtmal Aktiv PFC.... .
Wenns unbedingt um die 700 Watt sein sollen, dann nimm das SeaSonic M12D.
Hat da. die dreifache Leistung wie dein Netzteil.
Das sind locker 30 Watt die du pro stunde sparst..... .
Ansonsten nen Enermeax 82+ 525..


----------



## poppypraun (22. Januar 2009)

Ich würd eher zu nem Seasonic greifen:

Seasonic S12 Energy Plus 550W ATX 2.2 (SS-550HT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Januar 2009)

hi, ich empfehle dir auf ein Be Quiet! NT zu setzen, entweder das Dark Power 550 oder wenn's etwas mehr sein soll, was zwar bei deiner config nicht notwendig ist, dann greife zum Straight Power 700 :

be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W ATX 2.2 (BN072) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

be quiet Straight Power 700W ATX 2.2 (E5-700W/BN039) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

mfg


----------



## Wolf2660 (22. Januar 2009)

Hi

leg lieber ein paar Euronen drauf und kauf dir ein Enermax Pro82+ 525W. Warum ? Ganz einfach du hast 3*12V a 25A und 2*6+2P(8P)PCI-E sowie noch einen 6P PCI-E. Also leistung ohne Ende. Kannst ja mal vergleichen.

Und die Enermax 82+ Serie ist sehr leise hab selber ein Modu82+ 425W und meine Festplatten sind lauter wen sie was tun müssen.

MfG


----------



## SLIKX (22. Januar 2009)

Wird ein 550W NT da überhaupt reichen?


----------



## Wolf2660 (22. Januar 2009)

Basti0708 schrieb:


> Wird ein 550W NT da überhaupt reichen?



Das von mir vorgeschlagene Enermax reicht theoretisch sogar für zwei GTX285.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2009)

Also das was in den Rasurbos steckt, ist zu Zeiten wo das aktuell war ganz ordentlich gewesen, hatte selbst mal sowas in Original, da stand dann allerdings nur 300W und nicht 550W drauf...
Wenns günstig sein muss, schau dir die Heroichis an, die sind eigentlich ganz OK, nicht soo teuer und ziemlich durchschnittliche Durchschnittsware.

das hier zum Beispiel


----------



## Cauchemar (25. Januar 2009)

Die Corsair VX- und TX-Serie ist ebenfalls einen Blick wert, wenn man die Leistung und super Verarbeitung mit dem Preis vergleicht. Habe selbst das TX650W und schon weit mehr als 10 Corsair-Netzeile verbaut. Bis jetzt konnte ich keinen Kritikpunkt feststellen.


----------



## rob21 (25. Januar 2009)

Wir haben vorgestern ein Rasurbo versucht mit einem Core 2 Quad und GTX280 zum Laufen zu bringen - das Ding konnte nicht mal den Rechner booten. Vergiss die Dinger, taugen nur für Office Pcs.
650 Watt Markennetzteil ist da Minimum.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Januar 2009)

650 Watt ein bißchen viel
Ein Emermax Pro 82 525 Watt oder cooler Master Silent Pro 500 watt,sind hier den Aufpreis mehr als Wert


----------



## McZonk (25. Januar 2009)

Wer neben den genannten Komponenten noch auf ordentlich HDDs und Peripherie setzt, sollte sich (mit Aufrüstspielraum) einem 650Watt Markennetzteil zuwenden.


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Januar 2009)

Zum Rasurbo --> YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - Netzteile


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

650Watt, ich glaub die Mods werden größen wahnsinnig.


----------



## McZonk (25. Januar 2009)

Ich plane bei Netzteilen nur immer im Voraus. Gesetz dem Fall dass die Entwicklung gerade bei Grafikkarten so weitergeht, steht mit der nächsten Generation wieder ein Stromschlucker auf dem Plan, den ein 525 Watt Netzteil gewiss nicht so leicht verknuspert, wie ein 650 Watt


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich plane bei Netzteilen nur immer im Voraus. Gesetz dem Fall dass die Entwicklung gerade bei Grafikkarten so weitergeht, steht mit der nächsten Generation wieder ein Stromschlucker auf dem Plan, den ein 525 Watt Netzteil gewiss nicht so leicht verknuspert, wie ein 650 Watt


Wenn das so ist, hab ich nichts gesagt!


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

rob21 schrieb:


> Wir haben vorgestern ein Rasurbo versucht mit einem Core 2 Quad und GTX280 zum Laufen zu bringen - das Ding konnte nicht mal den Rechner booten. Vergiss die Dinger, taugen nur für Office Pcs.
> 650 Watt Markennetzteil ist da Minimum.


Was macht ihr mit dem NT?

Bevor ihrs wegschmeißt, solltests mal aufschrauben und uns mit ein paar (abschreckenden) Bildern beglücken.


----------



## yassin2605 (25. Januar 2009)

Warum werden immer teure netzteile empfohlen die über 500 watt haben wenn man gute für 40-50€ bekommt denn ein system mit einer graka braucht nicht mehr als ein 400 watt netzteil


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

yassin2605 schrieb:


> Warum werden immer teure netzteile empfohlen die über 500 watt haben wenn man gute für 40-50€ bekommt denn ein system mit einer graka braucht nicht mehr als ein 400 watt netzteil



NTs für 40-50 kann nich als gut bezeichnen! eher billig günstig gibts eher nicht.

Gute NT fangen bei ca.70.

Was soll das heisen hier werden immer nur NT ab 500Watt empfohlen?

Stimmt gar nicht, manche gibt es aber auch erst ab 500Watt.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Januar 2009)

Wie z.B. das Cooler Master Silent Pro ,also es ist ja eig ein Enhance


----------



## yassin2605 (25. Januar 2009)

Es gibt was von crossair hier im test gut abgeschnitten  Corsair CX 400W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-400CX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lyca (26. Januar 2009)

Rasurbo hat generell eher niedrig anzusiedelnde Qualität...
Wie die Vorredner schon angemerkt haben, Kauf dir was qualitatives!

Habe ein Gehäuse von denen und hab mich beim Einbau der Komponenten 4 mal geschnitten und zusätzlich noch 3mal geschrammt. Zudem sind die Aussenwände wackelig. Hat mit 32 Euro bei Mindfactory gekostet, und wie manche wissen, bekommt man für dasselbe Geld die Economy version des Rebel9 <_<


----------

